# Rufus' First Blizzard!



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

He absolutely adores the snow! Here's a photo and a video  Both were taken on my phone this morning. It is still snowing! I am sore from shoveling  hahaha

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7pkMsrzANo

Photo:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww love it. he is so cute. looks like he is having a ball.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

awwwww he's loving it.... nice looking at your snow but hope we have a break before we get any more x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

all we have is ice now, i fell yeaterday, im sick of it now cant wait for summer.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm ready for spring! I don't think I can shovel anymore!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

kendal said:


> all we have is ice now, i fell yeaterday, im sick of it now cant wait for summer.


aww hope you're ok xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol im fine more my pride that was hurt as i fell trying to get to a guy who's puppy had decided to join my lot, lol then a couple of minutes later i was walking (well trying to anyway) up a small hill and got stuck as it was just ice ahead of me and i had been picking mt way up it so it was just ice behind me. lol had to drop to my knees and slide back down lol just as i did that two other dog walkers passed by. felt sorry for the girls they were so confused when the lead went tight and they had to slide down too. 
lol think if just pulled a couple of muscles in my side 

since about 2 weeks before Christmas i think, my papa has been out of his house maybe 5 times with my mums help. just want a good though and a good bit of rain to wash it away, i love it when its frostie it nice because you dont have to dry the dogs bit i dont like ice unless its in my drink lol


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

He can come play with Benny in the snow. Ben *loves* the snow!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

it's so adorable to see them in it! I love the little hop hop hop


----------



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh ya, we got the "Blizzard of 2010", but that was NOTHING compared to the storm we got yesterday............. up to 30 inches in spots across Connecticut. I have pix of Ruby in it, I'll have to post them!


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Im sure that Axle would LOVE the snow but we do not get any here  Then again he would probably get lost in it! lol


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh my gosh, Andrea! We got so much here too, in Massachusetts. Way more than the one in December that they made such a big deal about.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Jesarie said:


> Im sure that Axle would LOVE the snow but we do not get any here  Then again he would probably get lost in it! lol


ahaha that would be so cute, a little white puff sticking out from the snow heehee


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope your ok but could nt help but laugh as I picturd you sliding back down... sorry! Ours has melted now so its all puddles and mud , not good I agree with you frost is best x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Rufus looks gorgeous. Here's Flo still searching out a scent in true cocker style (she always has her nose on the ground!) despite 6 inches of snow...


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Flo is so pretty. Rufus is obsessed with digging and sniffing too even in the snow!
He also loves climbing to the top of a pile of snow and just sitting on top. King of the world he thinks he is.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Love the picture of Flo! When we had snow, I couldn't figure out why everytime Dylan went into the garden he would come back with a snow beard. Then I realised that he was actually eating the snow


----------

